# hello from a new Audi TT owner



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello

As a new Audi TT owner, TTOC member and now a forum member, I thought I would drop a quick message to say hello to my fellow Audi TT owners.

I recently (July) bought a TTC 225, in silver from Audi Epsom.

What a pleasure she is to drive, a bit different to my Ford Mondeo 2L 16V Ghia X.

And like any excited new owner, I have been buying anything branded with Audi TT from eBay.

The only downside is at present I live in a narrow street in Reading. After owning my car for 2 weeks, someone drove into the rear driverâ€™s side wheel. Causing thousands of pounds of damage. Luckily he was insured and because of the damage (to his crappy G plate Toyota), he could not drive away.

Well the outcome is, I am moving to new property; in a quite Hampshire village with a private drive way.

I am really looking forward in getting my baby back from the garage.

I am disappointed that I missed the event in June. Well I did not own an Audi then anyway.

Letâ€™s hope that nothing else happens to her, so I can at least take some photos of my bride and joy. Also meet up with my fellow Audi TT owners.

Well thanks for reading.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to all things TT  Enjoy!! Now read the events board and get yourself along to a meet  8) 

See you soon


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Robert and a big welcome.

Sorry to hear about your woes - hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction. It's the hassle factor on these things that gets me.

Good luck with the move to Hampshire as well - lovely area.

Hope to "see" you on the main forum - any problems, just ask away - someone will be able to help I'm sure.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard Robert! 

Enjoy 

(and as Nutts says, get yourself along to a meet - they're a friendly bunch )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Robert and welcome
Where in Hampshire will you be?
Keep an eye on the events section, we are quite active down here and you wont need your anorak, beard or pipe


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome  Sorry to hear about the accident, hope the repair goes well. :wink:


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

I am moving to Hook. I am hopeing to get my pride and joy back this Wedensday.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome!

Have you been on here yet www.thettshop.co.uk ?


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, thanks and spending to much


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.

Glen.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Robert

Not to many other friendly TT drivers around the Reading area :? So an extra special welcome to the Forum and TTOC from me 8) If you see a silver TTR driving around the dirty streets of Reading, wave or better still flash  It could be me 8)

Terri

:-*


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> *Not to many other friendly TT drivers around the Reading area :? *So an extra special welcome to the Forum and TTOC from me 8) If you see a silver TTR driving around the dirty streets of Reading, wave or better still flash  It could be me 8)
> 
> ...


Are there currently any friendly TT drivers in Reading???????????? :wink:

Welcome to the nut house Robert


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> *Not to many other friendly TT drivers around the Reading area :? *So an extra special welcome to the Forum and TTOC from me 8) If you see a silver TTR driving around the dirty streets of Reading, wave or better still flash  It could be me 8)
> 
> ...


Are there currently any friendly TT drivers in Reading???????????? :wink:

Welcome to the nut house Robert


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Robert
> ...


Just Robert 

That's you off my Christmas card list :wink:

'Ditto'

Sorry, unlike you I couldn't be bothered to post the same answer twice


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Robert
> ...


There will be for one night only in Sept as i'm there b4 i fly out to S Africa 

Will my car be safe parked up for 3 weeks?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

jonah said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Depends on where in Reading you park! :roll:

Let me know, perhaps the 3 of us can meet before you go  :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

500RED said:


> Hello
> 
> As a new Audi TT owner, TTOC member and now a forum member, I thought I would drop a quick message to say hello to my fellow Audi TT owners.
> 
> ...


I thought Eugene was still in the house :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


Not sure where's its being parked well i do its my bro's but not sure of addy :roll:

3?? you mean me my TT and yourself :wink:


----------

